# Hunt for 300kg Deadlift



## 38945 (Nov 23, 2013)

New thread, new goal.

Set myself 3 targets at the start of the year:
1. Hit a 200kg squat - already hit it for a double
2. Compete in first SM comp - Done and dusted on Sunday
3. Pull a 300kg deadlift...

Got a few other small goals in mind but main focus is now on hitting this milestone before the year is out. Training is going great and motivation is high so lets go!


----------



## 38945 (Nov 23, 2013)

Current PB 265kg pulled at Herts Strongest Man16 on Sunday moments after I pulled 255.


----------



## Longwaytogo (May 27, 2016)

I feel so feeble now with my measly 145kg lol I've only been training for 5 weeks though so I'm hopeful!

keep cracking on mate your doing well, still got 6 months to hit your target!


----------



## 38945 (Nov 23, 2013)

Longwaytogo said:


> I feel so feeble now with my measly 145kg lol I've only been training for 5 weeks though so I'm hopeful!
> 
> keep cracking on mate your doing well, still got 6 months to hit your target!


 Don't mate. I only really started deadlifting around 5 years ago and took me ages to get past 180 tbh, 145 after 5 weeks is awesome.


----------



## Longwaytogo (May 27, 2016)

well I did lift really well about 6 Years ago but stopped for 4 years with constant shoulder injuries now I'm back with a bang, I managed 145 for 4 reps but questionable form last week, this week I just stuck at 120 4 sets of 8 instead of pushing it and injuring myself.

may take me several years to reach the 250 mark this time around but I'd love to reach 300 without injury!


----------



## Owl man (Apr 18, 2016)

RS86 said:


> New thread, new goal.
> 
> Set myself 3 targets at the start of the year:
> 1. Hit a 200kg squat - already hit it for a double
> ...


 Awesome mate. I'm looking into SM myself in the future.


----------



## Owl man (Apr 18, 2016)

Longwaytogo said:


> I feel so feeble now with my measly 145kg lol I've only been training for 5 weeks though so I'm hopeful!
> 
> keep cracking on mate your doing well, still got 6 months to hit your target!


 145kg after 5 weeks is amazing. Have you trained before? What programme you on ? How many Reps?

Sorry for for the questions but that is good going


----------



## Longwaytogo (May 27, 2016)

Yeah it took me 2 years to get to that point previously. it was my favourite workout. I've been weight training for awhile but only really got serious the past 2 months.

I'm not big at all, I'm not bulky, Ive got highish body fat and I'm 5 Foot 10. there's massive lads in the gym that can't hack a heavy deadlift.

I managed 4 reps but unsure of form.

program I'm on is my own creation but it takes 5 Days a week on the gym and I'm still fine tuning it.

it's basically

Monday - Chest

Tuesday - Back

Wednesday - Off

Thursday - Shoulders

Friday - Bicep and Triceps

Saturday - Legs

Sunday - Off

For cardio I get out on the mountain bike for a moderate speed ride of about 6 - 8 miles per day. But also this week introduced a kettle bell routine at home.

Basically I'm trying to get into better shape before I start strength training again. the 145 was me showing off in the gym.



Owl man said:


> 145kg after 5 weeks is amazing. Have you trained before? What programme you on ? How many Reps?
> 
> Sorry for for the questions but that is good going


----------



## Longwaytogo (May 27, 2016)

in fact I'm going to get recorded and use it for the journal section of the site.


----------



## Owl man (Apr 18, 2016)

Nice work


----------



## Longwaytogo (May 27, 2016)

Owl man said:


> Nice work


 also I started 2 months ago very similar to your build on your photo you put up.

I cut out drink and now living on the Paleo Diet


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

35kg in 6 months? deffo mate. In for this!

My current 1 RMs are Chest 135kg, overhead 110kg, Squat 180kg, Deadlift 240kg.

By the end of the year id like Chest 150kg, overhead 125kg, Squat 210kg, Deadlift 270kg :beer:


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

Longwaytogo said:


> now living on the Paleo Diet


 How are you finding that? what's a typical day of eating for you? how many meals? what's in them?

Cheers


----------



## 38945 (Nov 23, 2013)

Owl man said:


> Awesome mate. I'm looking into SM myself in the future.


 Def should mate. Such good fun and lets you really challenge yourself.


----------



## Longwaytogo (May 27, 2016)

I feel great if I'm honest. I don't go to the toilet as often, I feel like I've got more energy in the gym, only downfall is there's very very little carbs in my diet.

TYPICAL DAY.

for breakfast I have 4 poached eggs but only one yolk with some jalapeño peppers and some spinich.

I train on a morning so after workout I break my diet and have a protein shake. lunch is usually 2 grilled chicken breast or salmon or turkey mince burgers with salad and a tea spoon of olive oil. Afternoon snack usually a bit of fruit and a handfull of spinich. and then I have steamed veg with steamed chicken or grilled steak and then drinking water constantly I don't eat any grains or processed foods or any root vegetables like onions or potatoes etc. its hard to live but worth it.

I also have a cheat day once a fortnight but after dieting it actually hurts to eat processed food. and the next day can't move from the pot!

problem is its a very difficult diet to use to bulk up as the energy is just not there in the form of carbs.



Endomorph84 said:


> How are you finding that? what's a typical day of eating for you? how many meals? what's in them?
> 
> Cheers


 Also @RS86 sorry I kinda hijacked your thread.


----------



## 38945 (Nov 23, 2013)

Endomorph84 said:


> 35kg in 6 months? deffo mate. In for this!
> 
> My current 1 RMs are Chest 135kg, overhead 110kg, Squat 180kg, Deadlift 240kg.
> 
> By the end of the year id like Chest 150kg, overhead 125kg, Squat 210kg, Deadlift 270kg :beer:


 Tbh I had done 255 shortly before that and got the 275 off the ground but just didn't have enough left in the tank. Im expecting to hit a 280 in the next 3-4 weeks hopefully.


----------



## Owl man (Apr 18, 2016)

Why don't you both start a journal. I'll be in for both


----------



## 38945 (Nov 23, 2013)

Session 1:
fu**ing ecstatic.

Was going to do 531 based off my 265 pull but thought f**k it I'll see what I've got and work the numbers out for the next pull session from that. Nice quick session.

Finally entered the 3x bodyweight club

Deadlift
60kg x 3 x 2 (speed pulls)
100kg x 3
140kg x 3
180kg x 1
210kg x 1
240kg x 1
270kg x 1 PB
180kg x 3

Seated rows
110lb x 10
130lb x 10
150lb x 10

Pulldowns
55kg x 10
65kg x 10
70kg x 10

Done.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

RS86 said:


> Session 1:
> fu**ing ecstatic.
> 
> Was going to do 531 based off my 265 pull but thought f**k it I'll see what I've got and work the numbers out for the next pull session from that. Nice quick session.
> ...


 That's great at 90kg bodyweight mate. Well it's pretty good at any bodyweight, actually! Well done. I'll be following this.


----------



## 38945 (Nov 23, 2013)

Dirk McQuickly said:


> That's great at 90kg bodyweight mate. Well it's pretty good at any bodyweight, actually! Well done. I'll be following this.


 Thanks mate. Now that I have peaked probs be a little while before I get past 270 now but very happy with 1st sess


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

RS86 said:


> Thanks mate. Now that I have peaked probs be a little while before I get past 270 now but very happy with 1st sess


 little by little will get you there.


----------



## big shrek (Aug 30, 2011)

awesome job matey, i too have a goal by year end of 300kg deadlift and hopefully 250kg squat

your doing really well bro so keep up the good work


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

may be an idea to move this to the journals section, mate?


----------



## 38945 (Nov 23, 2013)

Dirk McQuickly said:


> may be an idea to move this to the journals section, mate?


 Good shout. @Mingster can you shift this please?


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

RS86 said:


> Good shout. @Mingster can you shift this please?


 Consider it shifted.


----------



## 38945 (Nov 23, 2013)

Mingster said:


> Consider it shifted.


 Thanks :beer:


----------



## 38945 (Nov 23, 2013)

Decent session today. Just played about a bit and ran through some events.

Log press - 60kg for reps in 60 secs. 14 reps
Viking press - 40kg x 10 x 2 warm up, 60kg for reps in 60 secs 12+, 70kg for reps in 60 secs again 12+, 75kg x 10 strict x 2

CGBP with axle - 65kg x 5, 85 x 5, 90 x 5 for loads of sets

Farmers - 10m and back. 45kg per side x 2, 75kg per side x 2, 90kg per side x 2, 65kg per side x 4

Keg run - 60kg 10m and back x 5

Tyre flip - 150kg x 10. Did a wee battle eith brother in law, flipped to him he flipped back. Meant short rest.

Done, or so I thought. Guy from recording studios next door asked if we could help shift a piano. 400kg up 3 flights of stairs was hard work between 4 of us!


----------



## 38945 (Nov 23, 2013)

Also entered 2nd comp on 31st July.

Events are
1. Max deadlift - 150kg opener, 10kg jumps
2. Log for reps - 60kg, 60 secs
3. Farmers - 80kg per hand over 40m
4. Sled pull - 120kg plate weight plus sled over 20m
5. Loading - 80kg tyre 5 flips, 2x60kg kegs for 20m, 60kg duck walk 20m


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

RS86 said:


> New thread, new goal.
> 
> Set myself 3 targets at the start of the year:
> 1. Hit a 200kg squat - already hit it for a double
> ...


 Good man, following this.

Not even going to say good luck, your hitting that lift regardless mate. :thumb


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

where's your comp mate?


----------



## 38945 (Nov 23, 2013)

Dirk McQuickly said:


> where's your comp mate?


 Stockton-on-Tees.

Last one was 470 miles away, this one is is only 208 miles


----------



## Owl man (Apr 18, 2016)

RS86 said:


> Tbh I had done 255 shortly before that and got the 275 off the ground but just didn't have enough left in the tank. Im expecting to hit a 280 in the next 3-4 weeks hopefully.


 Where you from mate. Excellent work.


----------



## 38945 (Nov 23, 2013)

Owl man said:


> Where you from mate. Excellent work.


 Perth in Scotland bud


----------



## Owl man (Apr 18, 2016)

RS86 said:


> Perth in Scotland bud


 Hence the long distance then lol. Keep up the good work mate. I'm way behind you. Aiming for a 200 kg. then a 300kg lol,

then a 400kg lol. Have to think positive I guess..

have to start somewhere


----------



## 38945 (Nov 23, 2013)

Decided to do the Ortmayer/Magnusson routine for next while. Will do first 3 week block and then deload before comp in July. Then will do 2nd block.

Training went well today.

190kg 4x4
212.5kg 2x2
190kg 8+ (hit 12)

Seated rows
150lb x 10
160lb x 10
170lb x 10

Cable rows
50kg x 10 x 4

Done.


----------



## ScottishHero22 (Nov 4, 2015)

RS86 said:


> Perth in Scotland bud


 Can't you toss a caber instead lol


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

Have you considered a few sessions with a top DL'er to nail your form?

Not saying you have bad form but you jerked the bar in the vid, a few sessions may be able to add you extra weight


----------



## 38945 (Nov 23, 2013)

RoidsR-us said:


> Can't you toss a caber instead lol


 I could try


----------



## ScottishHero22 (Nov 4, 2015)

RS86 said:


> I could try


 I've always fancied having ago at that the having a haggis afterwards with some tattie scones, those things are just fantastic


----------



## 38945 (Nov 23, 2013)

Madoxx said:


> Have you considered a few sessions with a top DL'er to nail your form?
> 
> Not saying you have bad form but you jerked the bar in the vid, a few sessions may be able to add you extra weight


 Form is usually better tbh. Hamstrings were goosed from first event pressing the logs and I had pulled 195-255 in incriments beforehand. Failed the 275 because by this time my form had completely broken down.

There is talk of maybe having Andy Bolton up to our gym to hold a seminar though so if this happens I'll be all ears


----------



## 38945 (Nov 23, 2013)

Trained again this afternoon, decent push session.

Flat bench
60kg x 5
80kg x 5
100kg x 3
120kg x 3 x 2
130kg x 3 x 2

Paused
95kg x 5 x 3

Log press - small log
55kg x 10 x 4
60kg x 10 x 2
50kg x 10 x 2

Seated OHP (smith machine)
60kg x 10
80kg x 10
100kg x 8

Done.


----------



## 38945 (Nov 23, 2013)

Happy with today again.

Log press - singles
50kg, 50kg, 60kg, 70kg, 80kg, 90kg, 100kg, 100kg

Farmers walk
55kg for 18m x 2
75kg for 18m x 2
85kg for 18m x 2
105kg for 18m (pb)
105kg for 18m

Had another wee tyre flip battle with my brother in law at the end to help his conditioning. Won 16-15 today


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

RS86 said:


> Also entered 2nd comp on 31st July.
> 
> Events are
> 1. Max deadlift - 150kg opener, 10kg jumps
> ...


 What kind of comp is this? Just a local one? These seem close to numbers I could maybe hit myself TBH apart from the last two events where I would have no idea at all where I stand.

Good videos you just posted BTW. Keep it up mate. :thumbup1:


----------



## 38945 (Nov 23, 2013)

Quackerz said:


> What kind of comp is this? Just a local one? These seem close to numbers I could maybe hit myself TBH apart from the last two events where I would have no idea at all where I stand.
> 
> Good videos you just posted BTW. Keep it up mate. :thumbup1:


 It's a charity beginners comp in Stockton. Weights all look fairly low IMO so I am hoping to do well but just because I think they're low doesn't mean everyone else won't be the same haha.

If you are on FB you should join the group 'Strongman Competitions UK', there's comps posted on there regularly for all diff levels


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

RS86 said:


> It's a charity beginners comp in Stockton. Weights all look fairly low IMO so I am hoping to do well but just because I think they're low doesn't mean everyone else won't be the same haha.
> 
> If you are on FB you should join the group 'Strongman Competitions UK', there's comps posted on there regularly for all diff levels


 I'm training for a PL comp next year, I have (almost) all my numbers laid out for the year, can't deviate. Don't have facebook either :lol: Will almost definatly give it a go someday, I got 110 in each hand for around 150 yards on farmers, my grip is fu**ing insane, my max deadlift is only 227 though. :confused1: Everything else SM related is relatively s**t though, especially my overhead. 

Good luck with it all though mate.


----------



## 38945 (Nov 23, 2013)

Been lazy so far this week. First session of the week. Back in 2moro and Sun.

Deadlifts
Week 2
60kg x 5 x 3 speed (warm up)
190kg x 4 x 4
217.5kg x 2
242.5kg x 2
190kg x 8+ (12)

Video'd last 2 sets to analyse form so will chuck them up.

Tbar rows
15kg x 10, 30kg x 10, 45kg x 10 x 2

Seated rows
45kg x 10, 60kg x 10, 75kg x 10, 30kg x 15 slow controlled reps

Done.

Tomorrow will be some pressing work, keeping shoulders fresh for some high rep log on Sunday and focusing on Tris/Chest mainly.


----------



## 38945 (Nov 23, 2013)




----------



## big shrek (Aug 30, 2011)

looking great mate, are you allowed to rep bounce like that in comps? im guessing not


----------



## Longwaytogo (May 27, 2016)

RS86 said:


>


 Awesome mate. Well done. I'm going to start strong training in the next month or so after my cutting period. I'm still deadlifting 145 for 4 Darent try to go more yet.

Actually have a question about training DL. Basically I do reverse pyramid sets adding a little more weight each time. Is it better to do a few warm up sets them just load the bar up. Because otherwise I'd be fatigued or am I just making up bulls**t?

what's your routine?


----------



## 38945 (Nov 23, 2013)

Longwaytogo said:


> Awesome mate. Well done. I'm going to start strong training in the next month or so after my cutting period. I'm still deadlifting 145 for 4 Darent try to go more yet.
> 
> Actually have a question about training DL. Basically I do reverse pyramid sets adding a little more weight each time. Is it better to do a few warm up sets them just load the bar up. Because otherwise I'd be fatigued or am I just making up bulls**t?
> 
> what's your routine?


 I vary it tbh. I have done a few diff routines and I prefer to just have a little stretch off and do a few light sets (3 sets of 60-80kg usually) just to get the muscles activating and then jump in to working weights. Personal preference I suppose but I always feel that's enough to get me ready to work harder.

Currently doing the Magnusson/Ortmayer deadlift routine. Have also done 531 and it was good.

Before I started training purely for strength I did german volume training, 10 sets of 10 starting at 60% of 1rm and adding 5kg each week after I had hit the 10 sets of 10. Its a killer but was great for adding strength, building a bit of muscle and nailing technique (not that mine is perfect but it was worse).


----------



## 38945 (Nov 23, 2013)

big shrek said:


> looking great mate, are you allowed to rep bounce like that in comps? im guessing not


 No. Would be dead stop in a comp. I'd probs benefit from doing them deadstop instead of touch and go but because I'm working up to a big single and pulling singles end of next month i'm not too fussed. Absolutely done in from today anyway without trying to make it harder lol


----------



## Longwaytogo (May 27, 2016)

RS86 said:


> I vary it tbh. I have done a few diff routines and I prefer to just have a little stretch off and do a few light sets (3 sets of 60-80kg usually) just to get the muscles activating and then jump in to working weights. Personal preference I suppose but I always feel that's enough to get me ready to work harder.
> 
> Currently doing the Magnusson/Ortmayer deadlift routine. Have also done 531 and it was good.
> 
> Before I started training purely for strength I did german volume training, 10 sets of 10 starting at 60% of 1rm and adding 5kg each week after I had hit the 10 sets of 10. Its a killer but was great for adding strength, building a bit of muscle and nailing technique (not that mine is perfect but it was worse).


 I will be definitely looking into these and giving them ago. I think I can achieve more if I didn't do the sets I did


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

Deadlifting is looking strong mate


----------



## 38945 (Nov 23, 2013)

DB press (flat)
25kg dbs x 10
37.5kg dbs x 5
42.5kg dbs x 5
47.5kg dbs x 5
55kg dbs x 5
60kg dbs x 5
35kg dbs x 10

CGBP
60kg x 10
90kg x 10
100kg x 10
60kg x 10

DB side raises
12.5kg dbs x 10 x 2
15kg dbs x 10 x 2

Rope pushdowns
70lbs x 10 x 3
70lbs x 22

Done. No shoulder pressing today so I can smash log for reps on Sun


----------



## 38945 (Nov 23, 2013)

Decided it's time to get diet tightened back up and push things on a bit. Been really s**t with my eating past few weeks tbh, still been getting the cals in but been eating utter crap. Still holding decent condition. Weight is back down to 88kg.

Aim is to eat as I was beforehand on non-training days but going to really push it and aim for 1000 extra cals training days.


----------



## 38945 (Nov 23, 2013)

Today went as planned. Decent sess.

Log - Strict press
50kg x 10 x 4
50kg x 20

Farmers
55kg per side 18m and back
70kg per side 18m and back
85kg per side 18m and back
95kg per side 18m and back
115kg per side failed at 6m
95kg per side 18m and back

65kg keg run 18m and back x 3

Done.


----------



## big shrek (Aug 30, 2011)

looks like a great session mate. well done

whens your next comp?


----------



## 38945 (Nov 23, 2013)

big shrek said:


> looks like a great session mate. well done
> 
> whens your next comp?


 Cheers, felt good. Wanted to batter through some high reps on the log to get some endurance built up.

Next one is 31st July. Then that'll be it for this year


----------



## 38945 (Nov 23, 2013)

Deadlifts
Week 3

Felt good going into this session and it was last week before I deload/pull singles so thought f*** it and jumped up in some of the weights. Still hit every rep. Good session.

60kg x 3 x 3, 80kg x 5 warmup
195kg 4 x 4
230kg x 2 (should have been 222.5kg)
250kg x 2 (should have been 247.5kg)
200kg x 8+ (hit 10 reps - should have 195kg)

Seated rows
110lb x 10 x 2. Gave up after 2 sets, was totally done in.


----------



## big shrek (Aug 30, 2011)

Great session bro, I'm planning a big deadlift session on Sunday as I wanna test my oly bar deadlift 1 rep max...........the race is on for 300 bro


----------



## 38945 (Nov 23, 2013)

big shrek said:


> Great session bro, I'm planning a big deadlift session on Sunday as I wanna test my oly bar deadlift 1 rep max...........the race is on for 300 bro


 How much you reckoning you could pull conventional now bud?

Getting some good weights on the hex bar at the moment but it's a whole different ball game remember


----------



## big shrek (Aug 30, 2011)

RS86 said:


> How much you reckoning you could pull conventional now bud?
> 
> Getting some good weights on the hex bar at the moment but it's a whole different ball game remember


 I'm gonna say anywhere between 230-250 bro. I reckon I could do 280 on a trap bar.


----------



## 38945 (Nov 23, 2013)

Numbers are fairly coming up bud.

I'm looking to attempt 300 in August providing everything keeps going as it is.

Plan is to do another training cycle either Ortmayer again or 531 with higher numbers between now and next comp. Then gonna have a few sessions pulling heavy singles afterwards see where I am at.

If 300 isn't there I will go back to Ortmayer or 531 for 8 weeks or so and then go again.


----------



## 38945 (Nov 23, 2013)

Sacked training off tonight, was in work til 7 and my shoulders, knees and back are all feeling it anyway so thought bugger it just wait til Sunday. Had a Rogan Josh instead


----------



## big shrek (Aug 30, 2011)

RS86 said:


> RS86 said:
> 
> 
> > Sacked training off tonight, was in work til 7 and my shoulders, knees and back are all feeling it anyway so thought bugger it just wait til Sunday. Had a Rogan Josh instead
> ...


----------



## 38945 (Nov 23, 2013)

Ah sh*t, that does not sound good! Hope it heals fast for you bud


----------



## big shrek (Aug 30, 2011)

RS86 said:


> Ah sh*t, that does not sound good! Hope it heals fast for you bud


 cheers bro, its not as bad as it sounds just really sore and my nails gone black so cant really move it to be honest.


----------



## 38945 (Nov 23, 2013)

Not training again today. Training partner is ill and I've still got a couple of niggles so just taking the rest. Will save me having a deload week so I can just jump straight back in fresh.

Wee man has chickenpox so looks like a pizza and movies day is on the cards


----------



## 38945 (Nov 23, 2013)

Jesus. Not even 5 mind after I decide I am not training and the mrs has roped me in to helping her friend move house!!


----------



## big shrek (Aug 30, 2011)

RS86 said:


> Jesus. Not even 5 mind after I decide I am not training and the mrs has roped me in to helping her friend move house!!


 lol.................are you a man or a mouse  stand up to her..................................go on,i dare you


----------



## 38945 (Nov 23, 2013)

big shrek said:


> lol.................are you a man or a mouse  stand up to her..................................go on,i dare you


 Not worth the hassle haha


----------



## big shrek (Aug 30, 2011)

RS86 said:


> Not worth the hassle haha


 lol yeah yeah whatever.....................


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

RS86 said:


> Jesus. Not even 5 mind after I decide I am not training and the mrs has roped me in to helping her friend move house!!


 Pick everything up and move it as fast as you can in a medley. Just get everyone else to sit and watch and see if you can do it in an hour. There's your workout for the day.

Roar at the end of it.


----------



## 38945 (Nov 23, 2013)

That's me done now. Tbh it was a decent wee bit cardio and now the mrs is ordering in dominos to say thanks


----------



## 38945 (Nov 23, 2013)

It was worth it.


----------



## big shrek (Aug 30, 2011)

RS86 said:


> It was worth it.
> 
> View attachment 132578


 sunday and pizza...................this is a combo i must introduce into my life


----------



## 38945 (Nov 23, 2013)

Back on it today after a few days rest.

Partial deadlifts (from 8 inches)
70kg x 3 x 3 warm up
120kg x 3
160kg x 1
200kg x 1
240kg x 1
260kg x 1
280kg x 1
210kg x 5

Box squats
60kg x 5 x 3
100kg x 5
140kg x 5
180kg x 5
200kg x 3
160kg x 10

Here is the 280


----------



## 38945 (Nov 23, 2013)

Normally after a tough sess I would have a hot soak to ease up but today it was a quick freshen up and away out with the family to a nature reserve. 2 hours of walking later and fair to say I am ruined.

Light(ish) session on the cards tomorrow.

Fair play to the mrs, 33 weeks now. She suggested it and hardly complained about all the walking either.


----------



## 38945 (Nov 23, 2013)

Fairly basic push session today.

Chest press (cybex machine)
5 plates x 10 x 2 warm up
12 plates x 10
14 plates x 10 x 2
IIRC 14 plates was a round 75kg

CGBP - using fat handled multi-grip bar
35kg x 10
55kg x 10
75kg x 10 x 2

DB side raises
10kg DBs x 10
12.5kg DBs x 10
15kg DBs x 10
17.5kg DBs x 10

Dips
12
3 - at this stage started to feel burning in my left shoulder (had a niggle hear since doing that 20 reps strict log press) so called it at that.


----------



## 38945 (Nov 23, 2013)

Not the best session tonight. Was restricted due to shoulder.

Log
50kg x 1 x 4
55kg x 1 x 3
60kg x 1 x 3
75kg x 3

At this point stopped as shoulder is feeling pretty screwed now. Was going to do farmers next but decided not to.

Deadlifts - wanted to feel these out tonight and training partner wanted a PB which he got. Wasn't really feeling it tbh.

60kg x 1 x 3
100kg x 1 x 3
140kg x 1
180kg x 1
220kg x 1
240kg x 1
260kg - bailed out half way up, was fighting it and head wasn't in it.

150kg tyre flips x 25 to finish. Was burst after tha


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

RS86 said:


> Fairly basic push session today.
> 
> Chest press (cybex machine)
> 5 plates x 10 x 2 warm up
> ...


 Is this like a football bar?


----------



## 38945 (Nov 23, 2013)

Quackerz said:


> Is this like a football bar?


 Yeah pretty much. Looks exactly like this except the handles are fat like an axle


----------



## 38945 (Nov 23, 2013)

Working tomorrow so not managing the usual couple hours Sunday training this week, first Sunday I have worked in a few years.

Making the most of the rest though.


----------



## 38945 (Nov 23, 2013)

Good push session tonight. Nothing too extreme as was cautious about shoulder feels far better

DB shoulder press
25kg per side x 10 x 4

DB side raises
12.5kg per side x 10
15kg per side x 10
17.5kg per side x 10

CGBP - using fat handled multi-grip bar
35kg x 10
55kg x 10
75kg x 10
95kg x 10
95kg x 10

Pec deck
5 sets of 10 mid way down stack

Done


----------



## 38945 (Nov 23, 2013)

Not updated for a wee while.

17/07/16

Log
Messed around with few warm up sets at 50 and few sets afterwards at 55. Main set was just batter out 60kg for 10 reps timed. 48 secs

Deadlifts
Did these beltless for a change.
Block pulls - 60kg x 5, 100kg x 5, 130kg x 5, 160kg x 5
Conventional
160kg x 5, 190kg x 5, 190kg x 5, 200kg x 10
Plenty in the tank strength-wise but was feeling a tad lightheaded from the late night.

Tyre flip, keg run, duckwalk medley
150kg tyre for 2 flips, 65kg keg over 40m and then 50kg duckwalk over 40m timed. 45 secs

Tyre flips
10+ flips to finish. Stopped counting at 10 tbh. Kept going til I couldn't be bothered.

20/07/16

Squats
60kg x 5 x 2
100kg x 5
140kg x 5
160kg x 5 x 2
140kg x 8

Leg press
150kg x 15 x 4

22/07/16

Seated Barbell OHP
Bar x 10 x 2 warm up
40kg x 10
60kg x 10 x 2
80kg x 10 x 2

Axle clean & press - singles
45kg, 65kg, 65kg, 65kg, 80kg, 80kg, 80kg, 80kg

DB Press (flat)
37.5kg DBs x 5
42.5kg DBs x 5
47.5kg DBs x 5
55kg DBs x 5

Dips
3 sets of 12


----------



## 38945 (Nov 23, 2013)

Todays training. Last proper training session before this comp next Sun.

Deadlifts
60kg x 3 x 3
80kg x 3
100kg x 3
140kg x 1
180kg x 1
220kg x 1
240kg x 1 x 5
Was going to pull 240 for at least another 3 singles but unfortunately Iv now injured my lat/rear delt. Pulled a 140 to see how it felt amd called it there due to pain/burning.

Sled pulls (front facing with harness) - 10m and back
80kg, 120kg, 120kg, 140kg, 160kg

Gas tank carry
115kg tanks 10m and back x 2

Tyre flips
150kg tyre x lots

Done

Light session midweek next week probs on Wed and that's it. Shoulder/lat feels ok just now except when I stretch it, hopefully just a little pull that should ease off.


----------



## 38945 (Nov 23, 2013)

Turns out sled was heavier than I thought so actually did 95kg, 135kg, 135kg, 145kg, 175kg today. Happy with this as comp weight is 125kg over 20m


----------



## 38945 (Nov 23, 2013)

Pretty sore today. Through powers of google self diagnosis I think its a Teres Major pull/strain. Sore to put my arm straight up and sore to stretch out. Better shift before Sun as it will cause issues on log as well as deadlifts

Gonna ice it tonight and get stretching and apply heat as the week goes on.


----------



## 38945 (Nov 23, 2013)

Final training session before comp on Sun. Ran through full body workout 2 exercises per muscle and hit 12-15 reps with fairly light weights. Left feeling mega pumped but not too tired. Now it's just rest and eat til the weekend.

Lat/delt felt fine today. Been stretching gently and seems to be getting better. Deadlift event is mine come Sunday


----------

